# Old vs New double:Butterfree&Beedrill vs Leavanny&Scolipede



## AngryBadger (Nov 11, 2012)

*vs*


Gen 1 and 5's early route bug final evos against eachother. IYO which bug duo is better?


----------



## AngryBadger (Nov 27, 2012)

bumptoroig


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2012)

Buuterfree and Beedrill


----------



## Weather (Nov 27, 2012)

Leavanny and Scolipede completely outclass the Gen 1 duo... BY FAR.

Butterfree got Quiver Dance sure... but it can't pull it without being KO'ed easily.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 30, 2012)

Leavanny and Scolipede are leagues above Butterfree Beedril in terms of stats, moveset, usefulness, and design.


----------



## Solar (Dec 3, 2012)

My Butterfree beat Mewtwo while walling it. Who do you think I'm picking?


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 17, 2012)

My Leavany soloed Elite 4 members.


----------



## mhasemore (Dec 17, 2012)

Butterfree and Beedrill are just... so weak. And useless. Even with compound eyes, their stats are absolutely pitiful. At least there are now quite a lot of stronger bug types like Leavanny and Scolipede.


----------



## GUMI (Dec 19, 2012)

I voted 100% off nostalgic feeling of butterfree and beedrill. I personally loved them and will always think of them better then the gen5 bug duo.


----------

